# "Prepay card for cell phones"



## beenni

Vreo idee?

Mulţumesc.


----------



## Trisia

Uite, aici chiar depinde de context. Aș spune cartelă preplătită pentru mobil/telefonie mobilă. (edit: am auzit de multe ori folosit cuvântul "pre-pay" folosit în română, și, depinzând de tipul de text, se poate spune simplu "cartelă pre-pay". În acest caz, nu prea e nevoie să specifici că e pentru mobil. Mai degrabă atunci când nu e subliniezi asta).

Poate ne oferi o propoziție completă?


_P.S. Te rog să incluzi expresia din titlu în conținutul post-ului.


_


----------



## farscape

Bănuiesc că un sistem similar există şi în România pentru telefoanele celulare: în acest caz nu există un abonament lunar sau contract cu furnizorul de servicii. Utilizatorul cumpără un card de la orice magazin (care vinde si alte bunuri, cum ar fi presa, bilete pentru transportul in comun, etc.).

Cardul are un cod care este introdus in retea de la telefonul celular al clientului, şi în funcţie de tarifele practicate de furnizor/firmă clientul poate să folosescă telefonul în limita  sumei plătite pe card.

Unele companii, care practică tarife mai mici, obliga clientul să cumpere un card pe luna pentru ca minutele nefolosite de pe un card să poată fi transferate pe cardul urmator.

Pe scurt, servicile sunt plătite înainte de prestarea lor prin intermediul unui card achiziţionat de client.

Notă: Termenul folosit este ”prepaid card”

Later,


----------



## alinapopi

Buna,

Exista si in spaniola _pre-pago_ dar s-ar traduce direct cu _cartela_. Nu cred ca mai trebuie adaugat nimic in plus, se intelege de la sine...


----------



## beenni

Mulţumesc tuturor. Mi-au fost de folos explicaţiile. Trisia se poate inchide dezbaterea. Mulţumesc.


----------

